# [HOWTO] Flash Player per Firefox su AMD64

## neretux

Configurate il kernel:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

 ed impostate queste opzioni:

```
 #

 # Executable file formats / Emulations

 #

 ...

 CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

 CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y 

```

 e poi 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

 Scaricate il tar.gz di Flash Player dal sito di Adobe: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/, scompattatelo e copiate libflashplayer.so nella cartella /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/.

Installate nspluginwrapper: 

```
# emerge -av nspluginwrapper
```

 ed installate la libreria di Adobe Flash Player: 

```
# nspluginwrapper --verbose --install /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

```

Avviate Firefox

----------

## Peach

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Scaricate il tar.gz di Flash Player dal sito di Adobe: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/, scompattatelo e copiate libflashplayer.so nella cartella /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/.

 

non mi sembra ci sia un motivo particolare per complicarsi la vita, direi che l'installazione di flash gentoo si possa portare avanti tranquillamente con:

```
# emerge -av adobe-flash
```

per quanto riguarda i 64 bit, basta aggiungere nspluginwrapper

```
# emerge -av nspluginwrapper
```

e si arrangia lui ad aggiungere flash alle plugin da "wrappare"

se a te questa procedura non ha funzionato c'e' qualcosa che non va nella tua macchina, indi il tuo post potrebbe solo incasinare gli altri utenti.

----------

## oRDeX

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda i 64 bit, basta aggiungere nspluginwrapper
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av nspluginwrapper
> ```
> ...

 

se non erro, nspluginwrapper cercherà i plugin già installati solo alla sua installazione (scusate il gioco di parole).

Se nspluginwrapper è già presenti sul sistema, bisognerà eseguire i due passi sopradescritti manualmente

----------

## darkmanPPT

non vorrei fare lo scassamarroni, ma questo thread non dovrebbe andare a finire in 

"Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools)"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-57.html

?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   per quanto riguarda i 64 bit, basta aggiungere nspluginwrapper
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av nspluginwrapper
> ```
> ...

 

cioe' uno

aka:

```
# nspluginwrapper --verbose --install /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

da far presente che la directory e' "lib32" e non "lib" come scritto nel primo post

inoltre noto che sul mio sistema nspluginwrapper utilizza (giustamente?) il file originale e non il link

```
# ls -l /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 41 Jun 23 22:25 /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins32/libflashplayer.so
```

infatti:

```
# nspluginwrapper -l

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

  Plugin viewer: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

  Wrapper version string: 1.3.0
```

@darkmanPPT: assolutamente corretto. aspettiamo l'intervento di un mod per questo.

----------

## neretux

1)  *Peach wrote:*   

> se a te questa procedura non ha funzionato c'e' qualcosa che non va nella tua macchina, indi il tuo post potrebbe solo incasinare gli altri utenti.

 

Mi dispiace ma sbagli alla grande perchè questa procedura a me ha funzionato benissimo, infatti se hai letto bene l'ho postata come howto (forse ho solo sbagliato sezione   :Rolling Eyes:  ) e non come richiesta di aiuto,   :Wink:   a me è servita tanto ed per questo ho voluto condividere col forum la mia esperienza, poi se essa potra essere utile a qualcuno ne sarò contento, altrimenti sarà utile a me per il futuro   :Very Happy: 

2) *Peach wrote:*   

>  da far presente che la directory e' "lib32" e non "lib" come scritto nel primo post 

  Ti sbagli per la seconda volta perchè sulla mia gentoo la cartella "nsbrowser",in cui è contenuta "plugins", nella "lib32" non c'è ,ma c'è solo la nella "lib" come puoi vedere: 

```

neretux@localhost ~ $ ls /usr

bin      lib    lib64    local    sbin   src  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

include  lib32  libexec  portage  share  tmp

neretux@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/lib

ConsoleKit                          libhal-storage.la

GConf                               libhal-storage.so

Mcrt1.o                             libhal-storage.so.1

Scrt1.o                             libhal-storage.so.1.0.0

X11                                 libhal.a

alsa-lib                            libhal.la

bindtextdomain.so                   libhal.so

binutils                            libhal.so.1

coreutils                           libhal.so.1.0.0

cracklib_dict.hwm                   libhistory.a

cracklib_dict.pwd                   libhistory.so

cracklib_dict.pwi                   libhunspell-1.2.a

crt1.o                              libhunspell-1.2.la

crti.o                              libhunspell-1.2.so

crtn.o                              libhunspell-1.2.so.0

dbus-1.0                            libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0

dri                                 libieee.a

e2initrd_helper                     libijs.a

egl                                 libijs.la

engines                             libjpeg.a

gcc                                 libjpeg.la

gconv                               libjpeg.so

gcrt1.o                             libjpeg.so.8

gentoolkit                          libjpeg.so.8.0.2

gettext                             libk5crypto.so

ghostscript                         libk5crypto.so.3

gio                                 libk5crypto.so.3.1

glib-2.0                            libkadm5clnt.so

groff                               libkadm5clnt_mit.so

gstreamer-0.10                      libkadm5clnt_mit.so.7

gtk-2.0                             libkadm5clnt_mit.so.7.0

jvm                                 libkadm5srv.so

krb5                                libkadm5srv_mit.so

libAMDXvBA.cap                      libkadm5srv_mit.so.7

libAMDXvBA.so.1                     libkadm5srv_mit.so.7.0

libAMDXvBA.so.1.0                   libkdb5.so

libBrokenLocale.a                   libkdb5.so.4

libBrokenLocale.so                  libkdb5.so.4.0

libEGL.so                           libkdb_ldap.so

libEGL.so.1                         libkdb_ldap.so.1

libEGL.so.1.0                       libkdb_ldap.so.1.0

libGL.so                            libkms.la

libGLU.so                           libkms.so

libGLU.so.1                         libkms.so.1

libGLU.so.1.3.070802                libkms.so.1.0.0

libICE.a                            libkrb5.so

libICE.la                           libkrb5.so.3

libICE.so                           libkrb5.so.3.3

libICE.so.6                         libkrb5support.so

libICE.so.6.3.0                     libkrb5support.so.0

libIDL-2.a                          libkrb5support.so.0.1

libIDL-2.la                         liblber-2.4.so.2

libIDL-2.so                         liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2

libIDL-2.so.0                       liblber.a

libIDL-2.so.0.0.0                   liblber.la

libORBit-2.a                        liblber.so

libORBit-2.la                       liblcms.a

libORBit-2.so                       liblcms.la

libORBit-2.so.0                     liblcms.so

libORBit-2.so.0.1.0                 liblcms.so.1

libORBit-imodule-2.a                liblcms.so.1.0.19

libORBit-imodule-2.la               libldap-2.4.so.2

libORBit-imodule-2.so               libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2

libORBit-imodule-2.so.0             libldap.a

libORBit-imodule-2.so.0.0.0         libldap.la

libORBitCosNaming-2.a               libldap.so

libORBitCosNaming-2.la              libldap_r-2.4.so.2

libORBitCosNaming-2.so              libldap_r-2.4.so.2.5.2

libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0            libldap_r.a

libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.1.0        libldap_r.la

libSM.a                             libldap_r.so

libSM.la                            libltdl.a

libSM.so                            libltdl.la

libSM.so.6                          libltdl.so

libSM.so.6.0.1                      libltdl.so.7

libX11-xcb.la                       libltdl.so.7.2.1

libX11-xcb.so                       liblvm2app.a

libX11-xcb.so.1                     liblvm2app.a.2.1

libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0                 liblvm2app.so

libX11.la                           liblvm2app.so.2.1

libX11.so                           liblvm2cmd.a

libX11.so.6                         liblvm2cmd.a.2.02

libX11.so.6.3.0                     liblvm2cmd.so

libXRes.a                           liblzma.la

libXRes.la                          liblzma.so

libXRes.so                          liblzma.so.0

libXRes.so.1                        liblzma.so.0.0.0

libXRes.so.1.0.0                    libm.a

libXTrap.a                          libm.so

libXTrap.la                         libmagic.a

libXTrap.so                         libmagic.la

libXTrap.so.6                       libmagic.so

libXTrap.so.6.4.0                   libmagic.so.1

libXau.la                           libmagic.so.1.0.0

libXau.so                           libmcheck.a

libXau.so.6                         libmenu-cache.a

libXau.so.6.0.0                     libmenu-cache.la

libXaw.so                           libmenu-cache.so

libXaw.so.6                         libmenu-cache.so.0

libXaw.so.7                         libmenu-cache.so.0.0.0

libXaw6.a                           libmenu.a

libXaw6.la                          libmenu.so

libXaw6.so                          libmenu.so.5

libXaw6.so.6                        libmenu.so.5.7

libXaw6.so.6.0.1                    libmenuw.a

libXaw7.a                           libmenuw.so

libXaw7.la                          libmenuw.so.5

libXaw7.so                          libmenuw.so.5.7

libXaw7.so.7                        libmng.a

libXaw7.so.7.0.0                    libmng.la

libXcomposite.la                    libmng.so

libXcomposite.so                    libmng.so.1

libXcomposite.so.1                  libmng.so.1.0.0

libXcomposite.so.1.0.0              libmpfr.a

libXcursor.a                        libmpfr.la

libXcursor.la                       libmpfr.so

libXcursor.so                       libmpfr.so.1

libXcursor.so.1                     libmpfr.so.1.2.2

libXcursor.so.1.0.2                 libname-server-2.a

libXdamage.la                       libncurses++.a

libXdamage.so                       libncurses++w.a

libXdamage.so.1                     libncurses.a

libXdamage.so.1.1.0                 libncurses.so

libXdmcp.la                         libncursesw.a

libXdmcp.so                         libncursesw.so

libXdmcp.so.6                       libnotify.a

libXdmcp.so.6.0.0                   libnotify.la

libXext.la                          libnotify.so

libXext.so                          libnotify.so.1

libXext.so.6                        libnotify.so.1.1.3

libXext.so.6.4.0                    libnsl.a

libXfixes.la                        libnsl.so

libXfixes.so                        libnspr4.so

libXfixes.so.3                      libnspr4.so.8

libXfixes.so.3.1.0                  libnss3.so

libXfont.la                         libnss3.so.12

libXfont.so                         libnss_compat.so

libXfont.so.1                       libnss_dns.so

libXfont.so.1.4.1                   libnss_files.so

libXfontcache.a                     libnss_hesiod.so

libXfontcache.la                    libnss_nis.so

libXfontcache.so                    libnss_nisplus.so

libXfontcache.so.1                  libnssckbi.so

libXfontcache.so.1.0.0              libnssckbi.so.12

libXft.a                            libnssdbm3.chk

libXft.la                           libnssdbm3.so

libXft.so                           libnssdbm3.so.12

libXft.so.2                         libnsssysinit.so

libXft.so.2.1.13                    libnsssysinit.so.12

libXi.a                             libnssutil3.so

libXi.la                            libnssutil3.so.12

libXi.so                            libobparser.a

libXi.so.6                          libobparser.la

libXi.so.6.1.0                      libobparser.so

libXinerama.a                       libobparser.so.21

libXinerama.la                      libobparser.so.21.0.9

libXinerama.so                      libobrender.a

libXinerama.so.1                    libobrender.la

libXinerama.so.1.0.0                libobrender.so

libXmu.a                            libobrender.so.21

libXmu.la                           libobrender.so.21.0.9

libXmu.so                           libpam.so

libXmu.so.6                         libpam_misc.so

libXmu.so.6.2.0                     libpamc.so

libXmuu.a                           libpanel.a

libXmuu.la                          libpanel.so

libXmuu.so                          libpanel.so.5

libXmuu.so.1                        libpanel.so.5.7

libXmuu.so.1.0.0                    libpanelw.a

libXp.a                             libpanelw.so

libXp.la                            libpanelw.so.5

libXp.so                            libpanelw.so.5.7

libXp.so.6                          libpango-1.0.la

libXp.so.6.2.0                      libpango-1.0.so

libXpm.a                            libpango-1.0.so.0

libXpm.la                           libpango-1.0.so.0.2600.2

libXpm.so                           libpangocairo-1.0.la

libXpm.so.4                         libpangocairo-1.0.so

libXpm.so.4.11.0                    libpangocairo-1.0.so.0

libXrandr.a                         libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2600.2

libXrandr.la                        libpangoft2-1.0.la

libXrandr.so                        libpangoft2-1.0.so

libXrandr.so.2                      libpangoft2-1.0.so.0

libXrandr.so.2.2.0                  libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2600.2

libXrender.la                       libpangox-1.0.la

libXrender.so                       libpangox-1.0.so

libXrender.so.1                     libpangox-1.0.so.0

libXrender.so.1.3.0                 libpangox-1.0.so.0.2600.2

libXt.la                            libpangoxft-1.0.la

libXt.so                            libpangoxft-1.0.so

libXt.so.6                          libpangoxft-1.0.so.0

libXt.so.6.0.0                      libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.2600.2

libXtst.a                           libpaper.a

libXtst.la                          libpaper.la

libXtst.so                          libpaper.so

libXtst.so.6                        libpaper.so.1

libXtst.so.6.1.0                    libpaper.so.1.1.2

libXvBAW.so.1                       libparsers.a

libXvBAW.so.1.0                     libpci.so

libXxf86misc.a                      libpci.so.3

libXxf86misc.la                     libpci.so.3.1.4

libXxf86misc.so                     libpciaccess.a

libXxf86misc.so.1                   libpciaccess.la

libXxf86misc.so.1.1.0               libpciaccess.so

libXxf86vm.a                        libpciaccess.so.0

libXxf86vm.la                       libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

libXxf86vm.so                       libpcre.so

libXxf86vm.so.1                     libpcrecpp.so

libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0                 libpcrecpp.so.0

libacl.a                            libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0

libacl.la                           libpcreposix.so

libacl.so                           libpcreposix.so.0

libanl.a                            libpcreposix.so.0.0.0

libanl.so                           libperl.so

libasound.a                         libperl.so.1

libasound.la                        libperl.so.1.5.8

libasound.so                        libpixman-1.la

libasound.so.2                      libpixman-1.so

libasound.so.2.0.0                  libpixman-1.so.0

libasprintf.a                       libpixman-1.so.0.18.2

libasprintf.la                      libplc4.so

libasprintf.so                      libplc4.so.8

libasprintf.so.0                    libplds4.so

libasprintf.so.0.0.0                libplds4.so.8

libatiadlxx.so                      libpng.a

libaticalcl.so                      libpng.la

libaticaldd.so                      libpng.so

libaticalrt.so                      libpng14.a

libatiuki.so.1                      libpng14.la

libatiuki.so.1.0                    libpng14.so

libatk-1.0.la                       libpng14.so.14

libatk-1.0.so                       libpng14.so.14.3.0

libatk-1.0.so.0                     libpolkit-agent-1.a

libatk-1.0.so.0.2809.1              libpolkit-agent-1.la

libattr.a                           libpolkit-agent-1.so

libattr.la                          libpolkit-agent-1.so.0

libattr.so                          libpolkit-agent-1.so.0.0.0

libaudio.a                          libpolkit-backend-1.a

libaudio.so                         libpolkit-backend-1.la

libaudio.so.2                       libpolkit-backend-1.so

libaudio.so.2.4                     libpolkit-backend-1.so.0

libblkid.a                          libpolkit-backend-1.so.0.0.0

libblkid.so                         libpolkit-dbus.a

libbsd-compat.a                     libpolkit-dbus.la

libbsd.a                            libpolkit-dbus.so

libbz2.a                            libpolkit-dbus.so.2

libbz2.so                           libpolkit-dbus.so.2.0.0

libc.a                              libpolkit-gobject-1.a

libc.so                             libpolkit-gobject-1.la

libc_nonshared.a                    libpolkit-gobject-1.so

libc_stubs.a                        libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0

libcairo.a                          libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0.0.0

libcairo.la                         libpolkit-grant.a

libcairo.so                         libpolkit-grant.la

libcairo.so.2                       libpolkit-grant.so

libcairo.so.2.10800.8               libpolkit-grant.so.2

libcidn.so                          libpolkit-grant.so.2.0.0

libck-connector.la                  libpolkit.a

libck-connector.so                  libpolkit.la

libck-connector.so.0                libpolkit.so

libck-connector.so.0.0.0            libpolkit.so.2

libcom_err.a                        libpolkit.so.2.0.0

libcom_err.so                       libpoppler-glib.so

libcrack.a                          libpoppler-glib.so.4

libcrack.la                         libpoppler-glib.so.4.0.0

libcrack.so                         libpoppler-qt4.so

libcrmf.a                           libpoppler-qt4.so.3

libcrypt.a                          libpoppler-qt4.so.3.2.0

libcrypt.so                         libpoppler.so

libcrypto.a                         libpoppler.so.5

libcrypto.so                        libpoppler.so.5.0.0

libcrypto.so.0.9.8                  libpopt.a

libcryptsetup.a                     libpopt.la

libcryptsetup.la                    libpopt.so

libcryptsetup.so                    libpopt.so.0

libcryptsetup.so.0                  libpopt.so.0.0.0

libcryptsetup.so.0.0.0              libpthread.a

libcups.so                          libpthread.so

libcups.so.2                        libpthread_nonshared.a

libcupsimage.so                     libpyglib-2.0-python2.6.la

libcupsimage.so.2                   libpyglib-2.0-python2.6.so

libcurl.a                           libpyglib-2.0-python2.6.so.0

libcurl.la                          libpyglib-2.0-python2.6.so.0.0.0

libcurl.so                          libpython2.6.a

libcurl.so.4                        libpython2.6.so

libcurl.so.4.2.0                    libpython2.6.so.1.0

libcurses.a                         libpython3.1.a

libcurses.so                        libpython3.1.so

libdb-4.7.a                         libpython3.1.so.1.0

libdb-4.7.la                        libreadline.a

libdb-4.7.so                        libreadline.so

libdb.a                             libresolv.a

libdb.so                            libresolv.so

libdb_cxx-4.7.a                     librpcsvc.a

libdb_cxx-4.7.la                    librt.a

libdb_cxx-4.7.so                    librt.so

libdb_cxx.a                         libsandbox.la

libdb_cxx.so                        libsandbox.so

libdb_java-4.7.a                    libsexy.a

libdb_java-4.7.la                   libsexy.la

libdb_java-4.7.so                   libsexy.so

libdb_java.a                        libsexy.so.2

libdb_java.so                       libsexy.so.2.0.4

libdbus-1.a                         libsmime3.so

libdbus-1.la                        libsmime3.so.12

libdbus-1.so                        libsoftokn3.chk

libdbus-1.so.3                      libsoftokn3.so

libdbus-1.so.3.4.0                  libsoftokn3.so.12

libdbus-glib-1.a                    libsqlite3.a

libdbus-glib-1.la                   libsqlite3.la

libdbus-glib-1.so                   libsqlite3.so

libdbus-glib-1.so.2                 libsqlite3.so.0

libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0             libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so    libss.a

libdevmapper-event-lvm2snapshot.so  libss.so

libdevmapper-event.a                libssl.a

libdevmapper-event.a.1.02           libssl.so

libdevmapper-event.so               libssl.so.0.9.8

libdevmapper.a                      libssl3.so

libdevmapper.a.1.02                 libssl3.so.12

libdevmapper.so                     libstartup-notification-1.la

libdl.a                             libstartup-notification-1.so

libdl.so                            libstartup-notification-1.so.0

libdrm.la                           libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

libdrm.so                           libthread_db.so

libdrm.so.2                         libtiff.la

libdrm.so.2.4.0                     libtiff.so

libdrm_intel.la                     libtiff.so.3

libdrm_intel.so                     libtiff.so.3.9.4

libdrm_intel.so.1                   libtiffxx.la

libdrm_intel.so.1.0.0               libtiffxx.so

libdrm_nouveau.la                   libtiffxx.so.3

libdrm_nouveau.so                   libtiffxx.so.3.9.4

libdrm_nouveau.so.1                 libudev.la

libdrm_nouveau.so.1.0.0             libudev.so

libdrm_radeon.la                    libusb.a

libdrm_radeon.so                    libusb.la

libdrm_radeon.so.1                  libusb.so

libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.0              libusbpp-0.1.so.4

libe2p.a                            libusbpp-0.1.so.4.4.4

libe2p.so                           libusbpp.a

libeggdbus-1.a                      libusbpp.la

libeggdbus-1.la                     libusbpp.so

libeggdbus-1.so                     libutil.a

libeggdbus-1.so.0                   libutil.so

libeggdbus-1.so.0.0.0               libuuid.a

libexpat.a                          libuuid.so

libexpat.la                         libvte.la

libexpat.so                         libvte.so

libexpat.so.1                       libvte.so.9

libexpat.so.1.5.2                   libvte.so.9.9.5

libexslt.a                          libwnck-1.la

libexslt.la                         libwnck-1.so

libexslt.so                         libwnck-1.so.22

libexslt.so.0                       libwnck-1.so.22.3.23

libexslt.so.0.8.15                  libwrap.a

libext2fs.a                         libwrap.so

libext2fs.so                        libxcb-atom.a

libfam.a                            libxcb-atom.la

libfam.la                           libxcb-atom.so

libfam.so                           libxcb-atom.so.1

libfam.so.0                         libxcb-atom.so.1.0.0

libfam.so.0.0.0                     libxcb-aux.a

libffi-3.0.9                        libxcb-aux.la

libffi.la                           libxcb-aux.so

libffi.so                           libxcb-aux.so.0

libffi.so.5                         libxcb-aux.so.0.0.0

libffi.so.5.0.10                    libxcb-composite.la

libfglrx_dm.a                       libxcb-composite.so

libfglrx_dm.so.1.0                  libxcb-composite.so.0

libfglrx_gamma.so                   libxcb-composite.so.0.0.0

libfglrx_gamma.so.1                 libxcb-damage.la

libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0               libxcb-damage.so

libfl.a                             libxcb-damage.so.0

libfl_pic.a                         libxcb-damage.so.0.0.0

libfontconfig.a                     libxcb-dpms.la

libfontconfig.la                    libxcb-dpms.so

libfontconfig.so                    libxcb-dpms.so.0

libfontconfig.so.1                  libxcb-dpms.so.0.0.0

libfontconfig.so.1.4.4              libxcb-dri2.la

libfontenc.a                        libxcb-dri2.so

libfontenc.la                       libxcb-dri2.so.0

libfontenc.so                       libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0

libfontenc.so.1                     libxcb-event.a

libfontenc.so.1.0.0                 libxcb-event.la

libform.a                           libxcb-event.so

libform.so                          libxcb-event.so.1

libform.so.5                        libxcb-event.so.1.0.0

libform.so.5.7                      libxcb-glx.la

libformw.a                          libxcb-glx.so

libformw.so                         libxcb-glx.so.0

libformw.so.5                       libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

libformw.so.5.7                     libxcb-icccm.a

libfreebl3.chk                      libxcb-icccm.la

libfreebl3.so                       libxcb-icccm.so

libfreebl3.so.12                    libxcb-icccm.so.1

libfreetype.a                       libxcb-icccm.so.1.0.0

libfreetype.la                      libxcb-image.a

libfreetype.so                      libxcb-image.la

libfreetype.so.6                    libxcb-image.so

libfreetype.so.6.4.0                libxcb-image.so.0

libg.a                              libxcb-image.so.0.0.0

libgailutil.la                      libxcb-keysyms.a

libgailutil.so                      libxcb-keysyms.la

libgailutil.so.18                   libxcb-keysyms.so

libgailutil.so.18.0.1               libxcb-keysyms.so.1

libgamin-1.a                        libxcb-keysyms.so.1.0.0

libgamin-1.la                       libxcb-property.a

libgamin-1.so                       libxcb-property.la

libgamin-1.so.0                     libxcb-property.so

libgamin-1.so.0.1.10                libxcb-property.so.1

libgconf-2.la                       libxcb-property.so.1.0.0

libgconf-2.so                       libxcb-randr.la

libgconf-2.so.4                     libxcb-randr.so

libgconf-2.so.4.1.5                 libxcb-randr.so.0

libgcrypt.a                         libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

libgcrypt.la                        libxcb-record.la

libgcrypt.so                        libxcb-record.so

libgcrypt.so.11                     libxcb-record.so.0

libgcrypt.so.11.5.3                 libxcb-record.so.0.0.0

libgdbm.a                           libxcb-render-util.a

libgdbm.la                          libxcb-render-util.la

libgdbm.so                          libxcb-render-util.so

libgdbm.so.3                        libxcb-render-util.so.0

libgdbm.so.3.0.0                    libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

libgdbm_compat.a                    libxcb-render.la

libgdbm_compat.la                   libxcb-render.so

libgdbm_compat.so                   libxcb-render.so.0

libgdbm_compat.so.3                 libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

libgdbm_compat.so.3.0.0             libxcb-reply.a

libgdk-x11-2.0.la                   libxcb-reply.la

libgdk-x11-2.0.so                   libxcb-reply.so

libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0                 libxcb-reply.so.1

libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1800.9          libxcb-reply.so.1.0.0

libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la                libxcb-res.la

libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so                libxcb-res.so

libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0              libxcb-res.so.0

libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1800.9       libxcb-res.so.0.0.0

libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.la           libxcb-screensaver.la

libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so           libxcb-screensaver.so

libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0         libxcb-screensaver.so.0

libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0.1800.9  libxcb-screensaver.so.0.0.0

libgettextlib-0.17.so               libxcb-shape.la

libgettextlib.a                     libxcb-shape.so

libgettextlib.la                    libxcb-shape.so.0

libgettextlib.so                    libxcb-shape.so.0.0.0

libgettextpo.a                      libxcb-shm.la

libgettextpo.la                     libxcb-shm.so

libgettextpo.so                     libxcb-shm.so.0

libgettextpo.so.0                   libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0

libgettextpo.so.0.4.0               libxcb-sync.la

libgettextsrc-0.17.so               libxcb-sync.so

libgettextsrc.a                     libxcb-sync.so.0

libgettextsrc.la                    libxcb-sync.so.0.0.0

libgettextsrc.so                    libxcb-xevie.la

libgif.a                            libxcb-xevie.so

libgif.la                           libxcb-xevie.so.0

libgif.so                           libxcb-xevie.so.0.0.0

libgif.so.4                         libxcb-xf86dri.la

libgif.so.4.1.6                     libxcb-xf86dri.so

libgio-2.0.a                        libxcb-xf86dri.so.0

libgio-2.0.la                       libxcb-xf86dri.so.0.0.0

libgio-2.0.so                       libxcb-xfixes.la

libgio-2.0.so.0                     libxcb-xfixes.so

libgio-2.0.so.0.2200.5              libxcb-xfixes.so.0

libglade-2.0.a                      libxcb-xfixes.so.0.0.0

libglade-2.0.la                     libxcb-xinerama.la

libglade-2.0.so                     libxcb-xinerama.so

libglade-2.0.so.0                   libxcb-xinerama.so.0

libglade-2.0.so.0.0.7               libxcb-xinerama.so.0.0.0

libglib-2.0.a                       libxcb-xinput.la

libglib-2.0.la                      libxcb-xinput.so

libglib-2.0.so                      libxcb-xinput.so.0

libglib-2.0.so.0                    libxcb-xinput.so.0.0.0

libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.5             libxcb-xprint.la

libgmodule-2.0.a                    libxcb-xprint.so

libgmodule-2.0.la                   libxcb-xprint.so.0

libgmodule-2.0.so                   libxcb-xprint.so.0.0.0

libgmodule-2.0.so.0                 libxcb-xtest.la

libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2200.5          libxcb-xtest.so

libgmp.a                            libxcb-xtest.so.0

libgmp.la                           libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

libgmp.so                           libxcb-xv.la

libgmp.so.3                         libxcb-xv.so

libgmp.so.3.5.2                     libxcb-xv.so.0

libgmpxx.a                          libxcb-xv.so.0.0.0

libgmpxx.la                         libxcb-xvmc.la

libgmpxx.so                         libxcb-xvmc.so

libgmpxx.so.4                       libxcb-xvmc.so.0

libgmpxx.so.4.1.2                   libxcb-xvmc.so.0.0.0

libgobject-2.0.a                    libxcb.la

libgobject-2.0.la                   libxcb.so

libgobject-2.0.so                   libxcb.so.1

libgobject-2.0.so.0                 libxcb.so.1.1.0

libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.5          libxf86config.a

libgpg-error.a                      libxkbfile.a

libgpg-error.la                     libxkbfile.la

libgpg-error.so                     libxkbfile.so

libgpg-error.so.0                   libxkbfile.so.1

libgpg-error.so.0.5.0               libxkbfile.so.1.0.2

libgs.so                            libxkbui.a

libgs.so.8                          libxkbui.la

libgs.so.8.71                       libxkbui.so

libgssapi_krb5.so                   libxkbui.so.1

libgssapi_krb5.so.2                 libxkbui.so.1.0.0

libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2               libxml2.a

libgssrpc.so                        libxml2.la

libgssrpc.so.4                      libxml2.so

libgssrpc.so.4.1                    libxml2.so.2

libgstbase-0.10.la                  libxml2.so.2.7.7

libgstbase-0.10.so                  libxslt-plugins

libgstbase-0.10.so.0                libxslt.a

libgstbase-0.10.so.0.24.1           libxslt.la

libgstcheck-0.10.la                 libxslt.so

libgstcheck-0.10.so                 libxslt.so.1

libgstcheck-0.10.so.0               libxslt.so.1.1.26

libgstcheck-0.10.so.0.24.1          libz.a

libgstcontroller-0.10.la            libz.so

libgstcontroller-0.10.so            locale

libgstcontroller-0.10.so.0          lxpanel

libgstcontroller-0.10.so.0.24.1     misc

libgstdataprotocol-0.10.la          mozilla-firefox

libgstdataprotocol-0.10.so          notification-daemon-1.0

libgstdataprotocol-0.10.so.0        nsbrowser

libgstdataprotocol-0.10.so.0.24.1   nspluginwrapper

libgstnet-0.10.la                   openbox

libgstnet-0.10.so                   opengl

libgstnet-0.10.so.0                 openldap

libgstnet-0.10.so.0.24.1            orbit-2.0

libgstreamer-0.10.la                pango

libgstreamer-0.10.so                perl5

libgstreamer-0.10.so.0              pkgconfig

libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.24.1         polkit-1

libgthread-2.0.a                    portage

libgthread-2.0.la                   ppr

libgthread-2.0.so                   preloadable_libintl.so

libgthread-2.0.so.0                 pygtk

libgthread-2.0.so.0.2200.5          python2.6

libgtk-x11-2.0.la                   python3.1

libgtk-x11-2.0.so                   qt4

libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0                 terminfo

libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1800.9          vte

libgudev-1.0.la                     xml2Conf.sh

libgudev-1.0.so                     xorg

libgudev-1.0.so.0                   xsltConf.sh

libgudev-1.0.so.0.0.1               xulrunner-1.9.2

libhal-storage.a                    xulrunner-devel-1.9.2

neretux@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/lib32

GConf                         libXss.so                libfreetype.so                      liblcms.so                     libslang.so

Mcrt1.o                       libXss.so.1              libfreetype.so.6                    liblcms.so.1                   libslang.so.2

Scrt1.o                       libXss.so.1.0.0          libfreetype.so.6.4.0                liblcms.so.1.0.19              libslang.so.2.2.2

crt1.o                        libXt.so                 libg.a                              libldap-2.4.so.2               libslapi-2.4.so.2

crti.o                        libXt.so.6               libgailutil.so                      libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2           libslapi-2.4.so.2.5.2

crtn.o                        libXt.so.6.0.0           libgailutil.so.18                   libldap.so                     libslapi.so

dri                           libXtst.so               libgailutil.so.18.0.1               libldap_r-2.4.so.2             libsmime3.so

elfutils                      libXtst.so.6             libgconf-2.so                       libldap_r-2.4.so.2.5.2         libsmime3.so.12

gconv                         libXtst.so.6.1.0         libgconf-2.so.4                     libldap_r.so                   libsoftokn3.so

gcrt1.o                       libXv.so                 libgconf-2.so.4.1.5                 libltdl.so                     libsoftokn3.so.12

gtk-2.0                       libXv.so.1               libgcrypt.so                        libltdl.so.7                   libsqlite3.so

krb5                          libXv.so.1.0.0           libgcrypt.so.11                     libltdl.so.7.2.1               libsqlite3.so.0

libBrokenLocale.a             libXvMC.so               libgcrypt.so.11.5.3                 liblzo2.so                     libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

libBrokenLocale.so            libXvMC.so.1             libgdbm.so                          liblzo2.so.2                   libss.so

libEGL.so                     libXvMC.so.1.0.0         libgdbm.so.3                        liblzo2.so.2.0.0               libssl.so

libEGL.so.1                   libXvMCW.so              libgdbm.so.3.0.0                    libm.a                         libssl.so.0.9.8

libEGL.so.1.0                 libXvMCW.so.1            libgdbm_compat.so                   libm.so                        libssl3.so

libGL.so                      libXvMCW.so.1.0.0        libgdbm_compat.so.3                 libmagic.so                    libssl3.so.12

libGLEW.so                    libXxf86dga.so           libgdbm_compat.so.3.0.0             libmagic.so.1                  libtasn1.so

libGLEW.so.1.5                libXxf86dga.so.1         libgdk-1.2.so.0                     libmagic.so.1.0.0              libtasn1.so.3

libGLEW.so.1.5.1              libXxf86dga.so.1.0.0     libgdk-1.2.so.0.9.1                 libmcheck.a                    libtasn1.so.3.1.7

libGLU.so                     libXxf86vm.so            libgdk-x11-2.0.so                   libmenu.so                     libthread_db.so

libGLU.so.1                   libXxf86vm.so.1          libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0                 libmenu.so.5                   libtiff.so

libGLU.so.1.3.070701          libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0      libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1800.9          libmenu.so.5.7                 libtiff.so.3

libICE.so                     libacl.so                libgdk.so                           libmenuw.so                    libtiff.so.3.9.2

libICE.so.6                   libanl.a                 libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so                libmenuw.so.5                  libtiffxx.so

libICE.so.6.3.0               libanl.so                libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0              libmenuw.so.5.7                libtiffxx.so.3

libIDL-2.so                   libart_lgpl_2.so         libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1800.9       libmng.so                      libtiffxx.so.3.9.2

libIDL-2.so.0                 libart_lgpl_2.so.2       libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so           libmng.so.1                    libusb.so

libIDL-2.so.0.0.0             libart_lgpl_2.so.2.3.21  libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0         libmng.so.1.0.0                libusbpp-0.1.so.4

libImlib.so                   libasm-0.146.so          libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0.1800.9  libncurses.so                  libusbpp-0.1.so.4.4.4

libImlib.so.1                 libasm.so                libgif.so                           libncursesw.so                 libusbpp.so

libImlib.so.1.9.15            libasm.so.1              libgif.so.4                         libnl.so                       libutil.a

libMrm.so                     libaticalcl.so           libgif.so.4.1.6                     libnl.so.1                     libutil.so

libMrm.so.3                   libaticaldd.so           libgio-2.0.so                       libnl.so.1.1                   libuuid.so

libMrm.so.3.0.2               libaticalrt.so           libgio-2.0.so.0                     libnsl.a                       libwrap.so

libMrm.so.4                   libatiuki.so.1           libgio-2.0.so.0.2200.5              libnsl.so                      libxcb-composite.so

libMrm.so.4.0.2               libatiuki.so.1.0         libglade-2.0.so                     libnspr4.so                    libxcb-composite.so.0

libORBit-2.so                 libatk-1.0.so            libglade-2.0.so.0                   libnspr4.so.8                  libxcb-composite.so.0.0.0

libORBit-2.so.0               libatk-1.0.so.0          libglade-2.0.so.0.0.7               libnss3.so                     libxcb-damage.so

libORBit-2.so.0.1.0           libatk-1.0.so.0.2809.1   libglib-1.2.so.0                    libnss3.so.12                  libxcb-damage.so.0

libORBit-imodule-2.so         libattr.so               libglib-1.2.so.0.0.10               libnss_compat.so               libxcb-damage.so.0.0.0

libORBit-imodule-2.so.0       libblkid.so              libglib-2.0.so                      libnss_dns.so                  libxcb-dpms.so

libORBit-imodule-2.so.0.0.0   libbsd-compat.a          libglib-2.0.so.0                    libnss_files.so                libxcb-dpms.so.0

libORBitCosNaming-2.so        libbsd.a                 libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.5             libnss_hesiod.so               libxcb-dpms.so.0.0.0

libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0      libbz2.so                libglib.so                          libnss_ldap.so.2               libxcb-dri2.so

libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0.1.0  libc.a                   libglut.so                          libnss_mdns.so.2               libxcb-dri2.so.0

libSM.so                      libc.so                  libglut.so.3                        libnss_mdns4.so.2              libxcb-dri2.so.0.0.0

libSM.so.6                    libc_nonshared.a         libglut.so.3.8.0                    libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2      libxcb-glx.so

libSM.so.6.0.1                libc_stubs.a             libgmodule-1.2.so.0                 libnss_mdns6.so.2              libxcb-glx.so.0

libUil.so                     libcairo.so              libgmodule-1.2.so.0.0.10            libnss_mdns6_minimal.so.2      libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

libUil.so.3                   libcairo.so.2            libgmodule-2.0.so                   libnss_mdns_minimal.so.2       libxcb-randr.so

libUil.so.3.0.2               libcairo.so.2.10800.8    libgmodule-2.0.so.0                 libnss_nis.so                  libxcb-randr.so.0

libUil.so.4                   libcapi20.so             libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2200.5          libnss_nisplus.so              libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

libUil.so.4.0.2               libcapi20.so.3           libgmodule.so                       libnssckbi.so                  libxcb-record.so

libX11-xcb.so                 libcapi20.so.3.0.4       libgnutls-extra.so                  libnssckbi.so.12               libxcb-record.so.0

libX11-xcb.so.1               libcidn.so               libgnutls-extra.so.26               libnssdbm3.so                  libxcb-record.so.0.0.0

libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0           libcom_err.so            libgnutls-extra.so.26.14.12         libnssdbm3.so.12               libxcb-render.so

libX11.so                     libcrack.so              libgnutls-openssl.so                libnsssysinit.so               libxcb-render.so.0

libX11.so.6                   libcrypt.a               libgnutls-openssl.so.26             libnsssysinit.so.12            libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

libX11.so.6.3.0               libcrypt.so              libgnutls-openssl.so.26.14.12       libnssutil3.so                 libxcb-res.so

libXau.so                     libcrypto.so             libgnutls.so                        libnssutil3.so.12              libxcb-res.so.0

libXau.so.6                   libcrypto.so.0.9.8       libgnutls.so.26                     libpam.so                      libxcb-res.so.0.0.0

libXau.so.6.0.0               libcups.so               libgnutls.so.26.14.12               libpam_misc.so                 libxcb-screensaver.so

libXaw.so                     libcups.so.2             libgnutlsxx.so                      libpamc.so                     libxcb-screensaver.so.0

libXaw.so.6                   libcupsimage.so          libgnutlsxx.so.26                   libpanel.so                    libxcb-screensaver.so.0.0.0

libXaw.so.7                   libcupsimage.so.2        libgnutlsxx.so.26.14.12             libpanel.so.5                  libxcb-shape.so

libXaw6.so                    libcurl.so               libgobject-2.0.so                   libpanel.so.5.7                libxcb-shape.so.0

libXaw6.so.6                  libcurl.so.4             libgobject-2.0.so.0                 libpanelw.so                   libxcb-shape.so.0.0.0

libXaw6.so.6.0.1              libcurl.so.4.2.0         libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.5          libpanelw.so.5                 libxcb-shm.so

libXaw7.so                    libcurses.so             libgpg-error.so                     libpanelw.so.5.7               libxcb-shm.so.0

libXaw7.so.7                  libdb-4.7.so             libgpg-error.so.0                   libpango-1.0.so                libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0

libXaw7.so.7.0.0              libdb.so                 libgpg-error.so.0.5.0               libpango-1.0.so.0              libxcb-sync.so

libXcomposite.so              libdb_cxx-4.7.so         libgpm.so                           libpango-1.0.so.0.2600.2       libxcb-sync.so.0

libXcomposite.so.1            libdb_cxx.so             libgssapi_krb5.so                   libpangocairo-1.0.so           libxcb-sync.so.0.0.0

libXcomposite.so.1.0.0        libdbus-1.so             libgssapi_krb5.so.2                 libpangocairo-1.0.so.0         libxcb-xevie.so

libXcursor.so                 libdbus-1.so.3           libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2               libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2600.2  libxcb-xevie.so.0

libXcursor.so.1               libdbus-1.so.3.4.0       libgssrpc.so                        libpangoft2-1.0.so             libxcb-xevie.so.0.0.0

libXcursor.so.1.0.2           libdbus-glib-1.so        libgssrpc.so.4                      libpangoft2-1.0.so.0           libxcb-xf86dri.so

libXdamage.so                 libdbus-glib-1.so.2      libgssrpc.so.4.0                    libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2600.2    libxcb-xf86dri.so.0

libXdamage.so.1               libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0  libgthread-1.2.so.0                 libpangox-1.0.so               libxcb-xf86dri.so.0.0.0

libXdamage.so.1.1.0           libdes425.so             libgthread-1.2.so.0.0.10            libpangox-1.0.so.0             libxcb-xfixes.so

libXdmcp.so                   libdes425.so.3           libgthread-2.0.so                   libpangox-1.0.so.0.2600.2      libxcb-xfixes.so.0

libXdmcp.so.6                 libdes425.so.3.0         libgthread-2.0.so.0                 libpangoxft-1.0.so             libxcb-xfixes.so.0.0.0

libXdmcp.so.6.0.0             libdl.a                  libgthread-2.0.so.0.2200.5          libpangoxft-1.0.so.0           libxcb-xinerama.so

libXext.so                    libdl.so                 libgthread.so                       libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.2600.2    libxcb-xinerama.so.0

libXext.so.6                  libdrm.so                libgtk-1.2.so.0                     libpaper.so                    libxcb-xinerama.so.0.0.0

libXext.so.6.4.0              libdrm.so.2              libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1                 libpaper.so.1                  libxcb-xinput.so

libXfixes.so                  libdrm.so.2.4.0          libgtk-x11-2.0.so                   libpaper.so.1.1.2              libxcb-xinput.so.0

libXfixes.so.3                libdrm_intel.so          libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0                 libpcre.so                     libxcb-xinput.so.0.0.0

libXfixes.so.3.1.0            libdrm_intel.so.1        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1800.9          libpcrecpp.so                  libxcb-xprint.so

libXft.so                     libdrm_intel.so.1.0.0    libgtk.so                           libpcrecpp.so.0                libxcb-xprint.so.0

libXft.so.2                   libdrm_nouveau.so        libhistory.so                       libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0            libxcb-xprint.so.0.0.0

libXft.so.2.1.13              libdrm_nouveau.so.1      libidn.so                           libpcreposix.so                libxcb-xtest.so

libXi.so                      libdrm_nouveau.so.1.0.0  libidn.so.11                        libpcreposix.so.0              libxcb-xtest.so.0

libXi.so.6                    libdrm_radeon.so         libidn.so.11.5.44                   libpcreposix.so.0.0.0          libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

libXi.so.6.1.0                libdrm_radeon.so.1       libieee.a                           libperl.so                     libxcb-xv.so

libXinerama.so                libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.0   libjpeg.so                          libperl.so.1                   libxcb-xv.so.0

libXinerama.so.1              libdw-0.146.so           libjpeg.so.62                       libperl.so.1.5.8               libxcb-xv.so.0.0.0

libXinerama.so.1.0.0          libdw.so                 libjpeg.so.7                        libpixman-1.so                 libxcb-xvmc.so

libXm.so                      libdw.so.1               libjpeg.so.8                        libpixman-1.so.0               libxcb-xvmc.so.0

libXm.so.3                    libe2p.so                libjpeg.so.8.0.1                    libpixman-1.so.0.17.2          libxcb-xvmc.so.0.0.0

libXm.so.3.0.2                libelf-0.146.so          libk5crypto.so                      libplc4.so                     libxcb.so

libXm.so.4                    libelf.so                libk5crypto.so.3                    libplc4.so.8                   libxcb.so.1

libXm.so.4.0.2                libelf.so.1              libk5crypto.so.3.1                  libplds4.so                    libxcb.so.1.1.0

libXmu.so                     libexpat.so              libkadm5clnt.so                     libplds4.so.8                  libxml2.so

libXmu.so.6                   libexpat.so.1            libkadm5clnt.so.5                   libpng.so                      libxml2.so.2

libXmu.so.6.2.0               libexpat.so.1.5.2        libkadm5clnt.so.5.1                 libpng12.so.0                  libxml2.so.2.7.7

libXmuu.so                    libexslt.so              libkadm5srv.so                      libpng14.so                    libxslt.so

libXmuu.so.1                  libexslt.so.0            libkadm5srv.so.5                    libpng14.so.14                 libxslt.so.1

libXmuu.so.1.0.0              libexslt.so.0.8.15       libkadm5srv.so.5.1                  libpng14.so.14.2.0             libxslt.so.1.1.26

libXp.so                      libext2fs.so             libkdb5.so                          libpthread.a                   libz.so

libXp.so.6                    libfontconfig.so         libkdb5.so.4                        libpthread.so                  locale

libXp.so.6.2.0                libfontconfig.so.1       libkdb5.so.4.0                      libpthread_nonshared.a         misc

libXpm.so                     libfontconfig.so.1.4.4   libkrb5.so                          libpwdb.so                     opengl

libXpm.so.4                   libform.so               libkrb5.so.3                        libreadline.so                 orbit-2.0

libXpm.so.4.11.0              libform.so.5             libkrb5.so.3.3                      libresolv.a                    pango

libXrandr.so                  libform.so.5.7           libkrb5support.so                   libresolv.so                   perl5

libXrandr.so.2                libformw.so              libkrb5support.so.0                 librpcsvc.a                    pppd

libXrandr.so.2.2.0            libformw.so.5            libkrb5support.so.0.1               librt.a                        slang

libXrender.so                 libformw.so.5.7          liblber-2.4.so.2                    librt.so                       terminfo

libXrender.so.1               libfreebl3.so            liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2                libsandbox.la

libXrender.so.1.3.0           libfreebl3.so.12         liblber.so                          libsandbox.so

neretux@localhost ~ $ 

```

 e come vedi non  sono io che sbaglio, per cui  magari la prossima volta chiedi prima, ok?   :Wink: 

Ciaooo   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

In pratica non hai fatto altro che copiare da questo wiki, o sbaglio? Ma può darsi che mi sia sfuggito qualcosa.

PS: un consiglio neretux, quando posti contenuti così lunghi, come ad esempio l'output, di ls /usr/lib, è meglio usare siti come questo e poi scrivere l'url al contenuto incollato. Migliora, anzi non peggiora, la leggibilità del thread (chilometrico).

 :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *neretux wrote:*   

> 1)  *Peach wrote:*   se a te questa procedura non ha funzionato c'e' qualcosa che non va nella tua macchina, indi il tuo post potrebbe solo incasinare gli altri utenti. 
> 
> Mi dispiace ma sbagli alla grande perchè questa procedura a me ha funzionato benissimo, infatti se hai letto bene l'ho postata come howto (forse ho solo sbagliato sezione   ) e non come richiesta di aiuto,    a me è servita tanto ed per questo ho voluto condividere col forum la mia esperienza, poi se essa potra essere utile a qualcuno ne sarò contento, altrimenti sarà utile a me per il futuro  

 

ehm, la mia frase si riferiva alla procedura da me descritta poche righe prima nello stesso post.

Non ho detto da nessuna parte che la procedura descritta da te sia sbagliata, ma, come cercavo di farti capire, rischi solo di incasinare chi e' nuovo in gentoo, quando esiste gia' una versione semplice ed immediata data dall'emersione consecutiva dei due pacchetti.

Considera che il discorso di nspluginwrapper e' venuto fuori con l'abbandono di Adobe della versione a 64bit quindi una ricerca nel forum avrebbe potuto portare a qualche risultato in tal senso.

Se invece non sapevi dell'esistenza di adobe-flash come pacchetto non mi sembra sia il caso di impuntarsi: l'argomento del post dovrebbe essere di tutt'altra natura.

Per questo posso consigliarti di eseguire una ricerca del pacchetto che ti serve (eix e' un ottimo tool che velocizza molto questa procedura). Nel caso non trovassi nulla nell'albero ufficiale ci sono alberi esterni (overlay) di cui puoi trovare una spiegazione nel manuale di portage nella guida ufficiale. Un'altra possibilita' -che personalmente preferisco- e' usare bugzilla in quanto potrebbero venire fuori problemi o altro.

PS: passo oltre il discorso lib/lib32 visto che sono link simbolici, anche se penso che possa toccare chi e' in no-multilib  :Razz:  .

@fbcyborg: come sei riuscito a riesumarlo!?!?   :Shocked: 

----------

## neretux

@fbcyborg: SI avevo seguito quel wiki   :Wink: 

@peach: io sapevo dell'esistenza del pacchetto solo che a me da questo:

```
neretux@localhost ~ $ su

Password: 

localhost neretux # emerge -av adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Tobias Heinlein <keytoaster@gentoo.org> (05 Jul 2010)

# Severe security issues (bug #322855)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.277.0 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost neretux # 

```

 ed non l'ho usato perchè:

1. ho letto sul wiki che quando i pacchetti sono mascherati vuol dire che sono in fase beta e quindi non sono sicuri

2. non so come si fa ad installare pacchetti unmasked 

Comunque la prossima volta seguirò i vostri preziosi consigli.

Grazie!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 è stabile in portage (almeno su amd64, poi su x86 non so).

Prova ad inserire la seguente riga in /etc/make.conf e a ritentare:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 è stabile in portage (almeno su amd64, poi su x86 non so).
> 
> Prova ad inserire la seguente riga in /etc/make.conf e a ritentare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

per quanto riguarda la gestione delle licenze se vuoi approfondire il discorso vedi questi due articoli:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/glep/glep-0023.html

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Licenses

come diceva fbcyborg flash non e' mascherato, avresti potuto vederlo immediatamente usando eix, che, ribadisco, e' un ottimo strumento che ti facilita l'uso e la gestione dei pacchetti: 

```
# emerge -av eix
```

per quanto riguarda invece i pacchetti masked e la loro gestione ti consiglio di leggerti questa porzione della guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3

ciao

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 è stabile in portage (almeno su amd64, poi su x86 non so).

 

anche su x86 http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-plugins/adobe-flash  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Oh che bello hanno rimesso in piedi il sito che per lungo tempo è stato down.

Oramai me n'ero pure dimenticato!  :Smile:  buono a sapersi.

----------

## ago

c'è anche http://znurt.org/ se ti dovesse servire  :Smile: 

----------

## neretux

E' bastato aggiungere ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" per installarli.

Grazie!

----------

## neretux

Se dopo aver installato nspluginwrapper doveste aver problemi con l'audio con firefox da terminale:

```
 # emerge -av  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs
```

 come quanto riportato da questo wiki: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Adobe_Flash#No_sound_using_nspluginwrapper

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

